
ReactJS based data visualization made easy - PixelsCommander
https://medium.com/@shyianovska/data-visualization-with-react-vis-bd2587fe1660
======
Blackstone4
Over the last 10 months I tried most of the better React-based graphing
packages (I say React-based because this excluded D3 and co. which are in JS).

I finally settled on Recharts
([https://github.com/recharts/recharts](https://github.com/recharts/recharts)).

I tried react-vis from Uber ([https://github.com/uber/react-
vis](https://github.com/uber/react-vis)) and Victory
([https://github.com/FormidableLabs/victory](https://github.com/FormidableLabs/victory)).
Also looked at Amcharts
([https://github.com/amcharts/amcharts3-react](https://github.com/amcharts/amcharts3-react))
but didn't quite have the full React 16 integration at the time and it's paid
software.

I actually started with Recharts moved away and came back :). Probably not
going to move again. I found it was the best at handling stacked bar charts,
scaling and legends. Victory is pretty good but a large library because it
includes Lodash. Also the legends don't seem to play nice so had to build my
own.

~~~
dyeje
I also went on this quest and was fairly disappointed with the results. I've
used Highcharts extensively and just felt like none of the libraries came even
close to having the same kind of expressiveness. Ultimately I settled on
react-highcharts even though it doesn't really leverage React effectively.

~~~
Blackstone4
I agree. Given how extensive the React ecosystem is, I thought that it would
be deep and there would be one or two amazing graphing tools out there. This
isn't true and like you I was a little disappointed. I feel like Recharts is
the best of the free bunch for my use case. I've heard of Highcharts but not
tried it.

------
thangngoc89
Link to the library in the article: react-vis ([http://uber.github.io/react-
vis/documentation/welcome-to-rea...](http://uber.github.io/react-
vis/documentation/welcome-to-react-vis))

------
tannerlinsley
I started work on react-charts last year, but became distracted with other OSS
projects. I plan on revisiting this ecosystem very soon. In my experience with
all of the libraries mentioned in this thread, some of them came close to
feeling like they belong in the react ecosystem, but a lot of them missed the
point on the "why" of react, usually by becoming too non-declarative, relying
on other libs for DOM manipulation, or not striking the right balance between
configuration and modularization. Maybe someday we'll have a great library
that feels just as good to use as react itself. I hope that day comes soon.

------
browniefed
Been digging [https://vx-demo.now.sh/](https://vx-demo.now.sh/) so far.
Helpful enough to remove boilerplate, but still control how things render to
achieve the desired visualization.

------
jurnalanas
anyone has any recommendation for VueJs?

